# (KH2)Sora vs. Kid Goku (DBGT)



## Bender (Jan 25, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 2 

Sora




VS.

Dragon Ball GT 

Goku



*Rules*

No bloodlust

Both start 35 meters away from each other
Goku can only go up to SS 3 and has his tail
Sora has reaction command speed to his full use and all his keyblades

Battleground: Hollow Bastion 

In a fight to the finish who'd win?


----------



## Rashou (Jan 25, 2009)

Sora's still leagues below DB level. Even Genie wouldn't be able to help him much as he'd be blitzed from the first .0000002 seconds of the match.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2009)

Let's see you reflega this shit now.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2009)

Wo now.  Sora may be be overpowered and have haxxed abilities, but he is NOT on Goku's level.  Sora has never faced any planet busters.  Uh, what were you thinking again?

Sora gets blitzed or nuked.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 25, 2009)

.....

I'm reluctant to think that even the Mega Facepalm would suffice for this thread...

Goku *SHITS* on sora with a heavy curbstomp via speed blitz or nuke.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah.....Sora get's raped.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 25, 2009)

.... who voted Sora? 

Sora gets raped no question.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

You might want to change it to this Kid Goku.


----------



## Seyta (Jan 25, 2009)

Why did someone actually vote Sora?

I can't see Goku having to use more than a minimal effort energy blast to finish this =\


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 25, 2009)

Seyta said:


> Why did someone actually vote Sora?
> 
> I can't see Goku having to use more than a minimal effort energy blast to finish this =\



I only hope they voted Sora by accident, and meant to click Goku instead.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

Votes don't actually mean shit anyways. It can usually be of the person's own opinion.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 25, 2009)

lol, base GT Goku would've been enough... but SSJ3 + tail?? Overkill.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 25, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> lol, base GT Goku would've been enough... but SSJ3 + tail?? Overkill.



Quite. 

In fact, Saiyan Saga Goku would probably rape Sora.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmmm.


I was gonna say, if reaction feats speed is allowed (FTL speed and reflexes) maybe he could time stop, teleport to hell and then kill him, but I just remembered Goku has evidence of being able to use his powers in hell just as easly.
Any relevant resistance to good old magic stabing that I don't remember (I didn't watch GT much.)?
Cause my gut tells me sora looses 8-9/10.
(one for Warpga and one for something I might be missing)


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah Sora I like him and all but simply put he dies.

Also no bloodlust means no one dies. No Bloodlust means Goku beats Sora in a sparing match and they go get some food.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2009)

Now where's those wnakers from the Link vs Sora vs Dante thread? 

Where are yooouuu~?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 25, 2009)

How did Sora get 2 votes? He doesn't stand a chance...


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2009)

Is there really anything that Sora can do to beat Goku.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2009)

^The only thing I could think of would be time stop+summon Genie, but he'd be blitzed by Goku way before he utters the first syllable.


----------



## Takuza (Jan 25, 2009)

So far as I recall, DBGT Goku didn't have very impressive feats. If you use apropriate power scalling from DBZ, then yes, he stomps. But if you were to treat DBGT on it's on, Sora has a chance.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 27, 2009)

Stopga+any combo. Unless Goku can overcome the stopga spell he isn't getting anywhere.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 27, 2009)

Blitz + any combo. Unless Sora can dodge or survive he isn't getting anywhere.


----------



## Last Shadow (Jan 27, 2009)

DBGT Goku takes this easily. The speed at which he'd incapacitate Sora blitzes any chance of attack he has.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 27, 2009)

Another Sora wank? Geeze. No wonder why it looks like that of DBZ cast.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 27, 2009)

goku kills sora on accident....


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 27, 2009)

Goku rapes
+1


----------



## Stan Lee (Jan 29, 2009)

Takuza said:


> So far as I recall, DBGT Goku didn't have very impressive feats. If you use apropriate power scalling from DBZ, then yes, he stomps. But if you were to treat DBGT on it's on, Sora has a chance.



GT Goku was a shit load weaker than DBZ Goku.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Wat, now that I think about it Kid Goku from DBGT couldn't even IT properly.
Without SS he's in huuuuge trouble.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 29, 2009)

Goku a legendary planet buster leveled saiyan V a kid with a giant key for a weapon? I think we all know the answer here?


----------

